

Video Interview: HN'er DanielBMarkham and Jon Kern (Agile Manifesto) - DanielBMarkham
http://tiny-giant-books.com/blog/jonathan-kern-interview-agile-manifesto/

======
anigbrowl
I was expecting that you were going to be the dude with the thick mustache and
Kern the guy with the beard. I feel quite disoriented now.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I'm working on channeling Jerry Garcia

Seriously, I'm going through as many of the Agile Manifesto guys as will talk
to me. Thought somebody else might be interested.

